# leopard gecko setup 24" heatmat not reaching temp



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

just set up a 24" vivexotic wood viv and turned it all on the heat mat is not warming up very fast is this normal ?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah they can take a while to heat up...


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meko said:


> yeah they can take a while to heat up...


had it running over 1 hour now and only reached 22c its an 11" x 11" 12watt


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

should be warmer than that by now...

are you running it through a thermostat and if so, is the light going on and off as though it's getting too hot?
You've also got the probes on the mat / substrate rather than trying to read the air temperature? it might be worth just plugging it in, not on a stat and sticking the thermometer probe directly on the mat, just to see if it heats up like that.


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

Meko said:


> should be warmer than that by now...
> 
> are you running it through a thermostat and if so, is the light going on and off as though it's getting too hot?
> You've also got the probes on the mat / substrate rather than trying to read the air temperature? it might be worth just plugging it in, not on a stat and sticking the thermometer probe directly on the mat, just to see if it heats up like that.


i have the stat on 32c green light is on solid and the probe is touching the lino i bought 3 matts all the same i have tried them just plugged in to the mains 2 warm up but slow and 1 hardly warmed up at all over 45mins i have a 17" x 11" warming live food RUBs and that is really hot in minutes


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

If the green light is on it's still pumping the temperature into the mat, leave it until the light goes out then check the temp.
You say the probe is on the lino so presume you have placed it where the heat mat is fitted?


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hashcake said:


> If the green light is on it's still pumping the temperature into the mat, leave it until the light goes out then check the temp.
> You say the probe is on the lino so presume you have placed it where the heat mat is fitted?


yes its right on top of the heat mat its crept up to 25c now so somethings happening just seems slow its been on since 11:15am


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Just leave it for now, I allowed mine to settle and balance out for 48 hours before introducing my Leo.


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hashcake said:


> Just leave it for now, I allowed mine to settle and balance out for 48 hours before introducing my Leo.


not putting leos in until next week just wanted to make sure everythings functioning as it should so if its not i can make the changes to get it right


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

got the temps up now im confused over the readings i have the probe from both the stat and thermometer touching the lino on the heat the stat is set at 30c but the thermometer is reading 35.5c is this normal and should i turn the stat down.

warm side : 35.5c
cool side : 24.5c


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't worry about the temps on the stat, some are not accurate. Go by what the thermometer says. Yes, just turn it down a bit.


----------



## jacko32 (Jan 26, 2012)

everythings working fine got steady temps of 31.4c on the warm side and 22.4c on the cool side


----------

